# Temporal em Celorico de Basto 21/08/2011



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2011 às 12:27)

Como ninguém abriu um tópico sobre o temporal em Celorico de Basto eu decidi em abrir, porque temos material para discutir.



> *Temporal causa um morto e quatro feridos em Celorico de Basto *
> 
> Uma tempestade que se abateu na tarde deste domingo sobre a freguesia de Fervença, em Celorico de Basto, no distrito de Braga, causou um morto e quatro feridos.
> 
> ...





> *Meteorologista lamenta que avisos de mau tempo sejam ignorados*
> 
> A meteorologista Idália Mendonça considerou hoje que as pessoas continuam a ignorar os avisos de mau tempo do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) e por conseguinte acontecem acidentes como o registado neste domingo em Celorico de Basto que causou um morto.
> 
> ...





> *Celorico de Basto: Previsões «nem sempre acertam» - autarca*
> 
> O presidente da Câmara de Celorico da Beira afirmou hoje que «as previsões meteorológicas não passam de previsões, nem sempre acertam», para sublinhar que a tempestade que no domingo se abateu sobre o concelho era «completamente imprevisível».
> «Na meteorologia, como em tudo na vida, previsões são previsões, nem sempre se acerta. Às vezes fazem-se alertas do tempo que vai ser de uma determinada maneira e sai um tempo completamente contrário», disse, à Lusa, Joaquim Mota e Silva.
> ...



As pessoas querem lá saber dos avisos que o IM lança, dos alertas que a protecção civil lança. Só quando existem tragédias é que acordam mesmo assim nunca aprendem e nunca vão aprender nem hoje, nem amanhã nem nunca. Isso é um facto e nós bem sabemos como isto funciona, basta só nós falarmos com os nossos amigos se nós dizemos que vem mau tempo, eles riem-se na nossa cara.

Depois de casa arrombada trancas à porta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2011 às 12:27)

> *Meteorologista lamenta que avisos de mau tempo sejam ignorados*
> 
> A meteorologista Idália Mendonça considerou hoje que as pessoas continuam a ignorar os avisos de mau tempo do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) e por conseguinte acontecem acidentes como o registado neste domingo em Celorico de Basto que causou um morto.
> 
> ...





> *Celorico de Basto: Previsões «nem sempre acertam» - autarca*
> 
> O presidente da Câmara de Celorico da Beira afirmou hoje que «as previsões meteorológicas não passam de previsões, nem sempre acertam», para sublinhar que a tempestade que no domingo se abateu sobre o concelho era «completamente imprevisível».
> «Na meteorologia, como em tudo na vida, previsões são previsões, nem sempre se acerta. Às vezes fazem-se alertas do tempo que vai ser de uma determinada maneira e sai um tempo completamente contrário», disse, à Lusa, Joaquim Mota e Silva.
> ...



As pessoas querem lá saber dos avisos que o IM lança, dos alertas que a protecção civil lança. Só quando existem tragédias é que acordam mesmo assim nunca aprendem e nunca vão aprender nem hoje, nem amanhã nem nunca. Isso é um facto e nós bem sabemos como isto funciona, basta só nós falarmos com os nossos amigos se nós dizemos que vem mau tempo, eles riem-se na nossa cara.

Depois de casa arrombada trancas à porta.


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2011 às 15:09)

Tínhamos CAPE mais elevado a sul mas entrou muito pó do norte de áfrica e acabou por acontecer a norte. A previsão apesar de genérica como tinha sempre de ser, não falhou. O que pode ter falhado foi a Protecção Civil Municipal.


----------



## fablept (22 Ago 2011 às 15:40)

*Celorico de Basto: Previsões meteorológicas "nem sempre acertam"*



> *Celorico de Basto: Previsões meteorológicas "nem sempre acertam"*
> O presidente da Câmara de Celorico da Beira afirmou hoje que “as previsões meteorológicas não passam de previsões, nem sempre acertam”, para sublinhar que a tempestade que no domingo se abateu sobre o concelho era “completamente imprevisível”.
> 
> “Na meteorologia, como em tudo na vida, previsões são previsões, nem sempre se acerta. Às vezes fazem-se alertas do tempo que vai ser de uma determinada maneira e sai um tempo completamente contrário”, disse, à Lusa, Joaquim Mota e Silva.
> ...



@Lusa


----------



## Lightning (22 Ago 2011 às 16:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As pessoas querem lá saber dos avisos que o IM lança, dos alertas que a protecção civil lança. Só quando existem tragédias é que acordam mesmo assim nunca aprendem e nunca vão aprender nem hoje, nem amanhã nem nunca. Isso é um facto e nós bem sabemos como isto funciona, basta só nós falarmos com os nossos amigos se nós dizemos que vem mau tempo, eles riem-se na nossa cara.
> 
> Depois de casa arrombada trancas à porta.



Subscrevo a dobrar. 

Basicamente disseste tudo a que o "hoje em dia" se resume.


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2011 às 16:14)

É um tema já muito discutido, na prática os avisos não funcionam a maioria das vezes, e nem sempre tem que haver um culpado. Num país relativamente tranquilo em termos meteorológicos, a população não tem sensibilidade para isso. 

Quando acontece algo, ficam mais atentos, mas depois rapidamente se esquece.
Ainda ontem antes disso ocorrer, lembro-me de ler muitos comentários nalgumas notícias de jornal em que gozavam com os avisos, coisas do tipo "... mas qual chuva qual que, aqui faz um sol radiante", etc.

O facto de serem coisas sempre muito localizadas implica n avisos que para a maioria que não dão em nada e para um ou outro local dá, isso também não ajuda na eficácia, e contra isso nada se pode fazer. Julgo que é um problema que existe aqui como em qualquer outro país.

De qualquer forma, eu sugeria ao IM ou se calhar a protecção civil que terá talvez essa responsabilidade, que quando comunica com os Media usem maior detalhe. Se fosse eu a fazer avisos neste fim se semana, explicaria com mais pormenor a possibilidade de ocorrência muito localizada de fenómenos tipo microburst's, falaria por exemplo para festas e festivais terem cuidado, estaleiros de obras, parques de campismo, ou também bombeiros a combater incêndios, que foi uma coisa que me preocupou por exemplo ontem, num tópico dei até o exemplo de Setembro de 1985 também com uma cutoff em que um vendaval de uma trovoada matou 14 bombeiros em Armamar. Já na noite de sexta-feira estava um pouco receoso daquelas células a subirem a costa vicentina numa região onde existem vários parques de campismo cheios nesta altura do ano. E ontem por exemplo caiu um grande temporal no Minho, e o festival Paredes de Coura por acaso tinha terminado no dia anterior, dei-me ao trabalho de ver se estava a decorrer precisamente porque fiquei preocupado com isso, logo os responsáveis também devem ter essa preocupação. Será que terão ?

São portanto situações específicas onde a protecção civil deve ser mais detalhada e os responsáveis destes organismos devem ter um conhecimento razoável de variados tipos de fenómenos. O facto de ver muitas vezes os próprios responsáveis a chamar "mini-tornados" a tudo e mais alguma coisa leva-me a crer que esse conhecimento razoável não existe. Esse conhecimento devia ser extensível aos próprios bombeiros, etc.


----------



## Veterano (22 Ago 2011 às 16:23)

Vince disse:


> Num país relativamente tranquilo em termos meteorológicos, a população não tem sensibilidade para isso.



  É precisamente esse o problema, por um lado ainda bem, temos estado resguardados de grandes tragédias, mas por outro, levou-nos a acreditar que o mal só acontece aos outros...

  Talvez as novas gerações surjam mais atentas.


----------



## Lightning (22 Ago 2011 às 16:45)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma, eu sugeria ao IM ou se calhar a protecção civil que terá talvez essa responsabilidade, que quando comunica com os Media usem maior detalhe. Se fosse eu a fazer avisos neste fim se semana, explicaria com mais pormenor a possibilidade de ocorrência muito localizada de fenómenos tipo microburst's, falaria por exemplo para festas e festivais terem cuidado, estaleiros de obras, parques de campismo, ou também bombeiros a combater incêndios, que foi uma coisa que me preocupou por exemplo ontem, num tópico dei até o exemplo de Setembro de 1985 também com uma cutoff em que um vendaval de uma trovoada matou 14 bombeiros em Armamar. Já na noite de sexta-feira estava um pouco receoso daquelas células a subirem a costa vicentina numa região onde existem vários parques de campismo cheios nesta altura do ano.  E ontem por exemplo caiu um grande temporal no Minho, e o festival Paredes de Coura por acaso tinha terminado no dia anterior, dei-me ao trabalho de ver se estava a decorrer precisamente porque fiquei preocupado com isso, logo os responsáveis também devem ter essa preocupação. Será que terão ?



Concordo com o que disseste, Vince. Até porque neste momento decorrem as Festas de Corroios, que têm uma afluência muito grande de pessoas, e também de equipamentos de diversão, barracas com mostras de artesanato, etc etc... 

No Sábado à tarde, desloquei-me à feira e uma dessas barracas baloiçava toda com o vento, ainda bem que não chegou a acontecer nada porque eu estava a ver o caso mal parado...

Acho que até o próprio pessoal dos Media deveria ter alguma formação básica ou algo assim, sei lá...


----------



## David sf (22 Ago 2011 às 18:54)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma, eu sugeria ao IM ou se calhar a protecção civil que terá talvez essa responsabilidade, que quando comunica com os Media usem maior detalhe. Se fosse eu a fazer avisos neste fim se semana, explicaria com mais pormenor a possibilidade de ocorrência muito localizada de fenómenos tipo microburst's, falaria por exemplo para festas e festivais terem cuidado, estaleiros de obras, parques de campismo, ou também bombeiros a combater incêndios, que foi uma coisa que me preocupou por exemplo ontem, num tópico dei até o exemplo de Setembro de 1985 também com uma cutoff em que um vendaval de uma trovoada matou 14 bombeiros em Armamar. Já na noite de sexta-feira estava um pouco receoso daquelas células a subirem a costa vicentina numa região onde existem vários parques de campismo cheios nesta altura do ano. E ontem por exemplo caiu um grande temporal no Minho, e o festival Paredes de Coura por acaso tinha terminado no dia anterior, dei-me ao trabalho de ver se estava a decorrer precisamente porque fiquei preocupado com isso, logo os responsáveis também devem ter essa preocupação. Será que terão ?



Acho que a informação disponibilizada pelo IM e/ou transmitida pelos media (nem sempre coincidem, infelizmente) é sempre muito pouco específica. 

Neste caso a previsão estava acertada, o alerta amarelo estava lançado, mas a população não está educada para estes assuntos e não se precaveu. Mas desta vez, mesmo que estivesse educada e precavida, não poderia consultar nem o satélite nem a imagem de radar no site do IM, e este é um aspecto a rever pois acontece demasiadas vezes, pelo que seria muito difícil acompanhar uma situação de trovoadas que ocorrem "onde calha". Este facto pode ter também dificultado a acção das autoridades de protecção civil.


----------



## Teles (22 Ago 2011 às 21:23)

A dita informação meteorológica e os alertas que dela derivam , deviam na minha opinião ser de uma única regra , como que se fosse uma lei obrigatória para quem a divulga.
 Quantas e quantas vezes em que nós ligamos a televisão e num dito canal a previsão meteorológica diz que faz sol , no outro que está nublado , que  para tal cidade as temperaturas são positivas noutro canal para a mesma cidade já cheguei a ver 10 graus de diferença entre as temperatura , até nas rádios , jornais e mesmo na Internet em vários sites oficiais a previsão é diferente de uns para os outros ficando assim na duvida do que realmente ira acontecer .Questiono-me se a entidade oficial que fornece as previsões não é a mesma para todos neste caso o Instituto de Meteorologia. 
Isto é somente a minha opinião.


----------



## Beaufort (24 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Vince disse:


> É um tema já muito discutido, na prática os avisos não funcionam a maioria das vezes, e nem sempre tem que haver um culpado. Num país relativamente tranquilo em termos meteorológicos, a população não tem sensibilidade para isso.
> 
> Quando acontece algo, ficam mais atentos, mas depois rapidamente se esquece.
> Ainda ontem antes disso ocorrer, lembro-me de ler muitos comentários nalgumas notícias de jornal em que gozavam com os avisos, coisas do tipo "... mas qual chuva qual que, aqui faz um sol radiante", etc.
> ...



Extracto das atribuições da ANPC:
[...no âmbito da actividade de protecção e socorro:
 - garantir a continuidade orgânica e territorial do sistema de comando de operações de socorro;
 -acompanhar todas as operações de protecção e socorro, no âmbito local e regional autónomo, prevendo a necessidade de intervenção de meios distritais ou nacionais; 
 -assegurar a coordenação horizontal de todos os agentes de protecção civil e as demais estruturas e serviços públicos com intervenção ou responsabilidade de protecção e socorro.]


----------



## fishisco (18 Jan 2013 às 16:27)

olá eu sou de Celorico!! moro a alguns km do local onde isto aconteceu!!! 

na altura do acidente, onde moro estava o ceu azul, e de longe vi e ouvi a tempestade, nunca vi nada igual, ouvia-se um tremendo barulho e estava mt escuro naquela zona, e só me apercebi qd ouvi os bombeiros, vim cá fora ver o q se passava e entao vi as nuvens, até disse a minha mãe logo q tinha sido aquilo, é normal haver trovoadas em algumas epocas do ano nada foi alertado para aquilo.

havia avisos amarelos?? se calhar havia mas aquilo foi mt mais forte que um alerta amarelo, axo eu!!! eu pelo menos nunca vi nada parecido com aquilo


----------

